# Palm Beach Shores parking



## travel bug (Feb 7, 2006)

We will be leaving on Friday for the resort and awhile ago I read a posting that indicated if you didn't want to wait for the valet parking staff you could self park your vehicle?  I don't have a problem with paying for the valet parking, but heard that sometimes the wait can be rather long.  I have been unable to find where I read this and was wondering if anyone could tell me how I would do this?  Thanks so much....


----------



## riverside (Feb 7, 2006)

We were there last summer and never used the valet parking.  The lot you can park in is right next to Valet.  (They will section off the part you can't use)  Easy to park and close to the door.  Great place....enjoy!


----------



## travel bug (Feb 8, 2006)

That's wonderful - thanks for the info.


----------

